# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  استفاده تاریخ شمسی در CrystalReport

## Amateur

سلام بچه‌ها...
من میخوام در بالای گزارشم که از CrystalReport استفاده کردم تاریخ شمسی رو چاپ کنم...
اگه کسی میتونه ممنون میشم که به من بگه...
(البته تاریخ شمسی رو توی برنامه دارم و میخوام به CrystalReport منتقل کنم.)
________________________
ارادتمند
داود عشق برنامه‌نویسی

----------


## کم حوصله

دوست عزیز خود کریستال امکلژانات تاریخ شمسی را دارد 
کافی است آن را انتخاب کنید 
چگونگی ان را کاملا یادم نیست بعد از دسترسی به آن مراحل آن را خواهم گفت
ولی اگر می خواهید از تاریخ خود استفاده کنید می توانید
در کریستال یک تکست درون صفحه بندازید و سپس در فرم خود این چنین بنویسید
با فرض اینکه اسم تکست ما این است text1

report.text1.settext tarikhshamsi

با این روش می توان با کریستال ارتباط برقرار کرد

----------


## A.Noor

با سلام
از اشیای کریستال PrintDate هست که می‌توانید از درون وی‌بی سال و ماه و روز آنرا تنظیم کنید اما در بعضی  تاریخها مثل 31 / 6 خطا می‌گیره چرا که در ماههای میلادی ماه 6 روز 31 ام نداره.
پیشنهاد می کنم از ParameterField استفاده کنید.

----------


## Amateur

بچه هااز جواباتون ممنون...
A.Noor جان اگه میشه در مورد ParameterField بیشتر توضیح بده.. :wink: 

______________
ارادتمند شما
داود عشق برنامه‌نویسی

----------


## A.Noor

در محیط طراحی کریستال از منوی insert یک ParameterField روی فرم چاپی بگذارید ( البته نیاز به نامگذاری و تعیین فونت و سایز و ... دارد ) 
بعدا در وی‌بی شی کریستال را روی فرم بگذارید و از پراپرتی ParameterFields آن برای تعیین رشته تاریخ گزارشتان استفاده کنید. 



CrystalReport1.ParameterFields&#40;0&#41; = "MyParameterFieldName ;" & MyText & ";True"

----------


## vbstar

سلام آقای نوری عزیز

من از این command استفاده کردم ، البته اگر خاطرت باشه ، قبلاً بصورت شخصی از شما پرسیدم ولی متاسفانه نتونستم در کریستال هفت چنین حالتی رو برای سربرگ گزارشات از وبی ارسال کنم ، لطف کنید یک مثال بصورت دانلود در این قسمت قرار دهید که ما استفاده کنم تا مشکل همه دوستان در اینجا حل شود.

----------


## A.Noor

سلام دوست عزیز
شما اگر همان موقع هم گفته بودید من مضایقه نمی‌کردم

علی نوربالا

----------


## vbstar

آقا علی نوربالا از برنامه متشکرم .

----------


## rouzbeh

اقای علی نوربالا من هم از برنامه تان متشکرم

----------


## ali2914

ار کجا crystall report پیدا کنم؟تو رو خدا کمک  :گیج:  !

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> ار کجا crystall report پیدا کنم؟تو رو خدا کمک


تو CD 2 برنامه نویس.

فروشگاه برنامه نویس را ببینید.

----------


## linux

:))
هر کی به فکر خویشه! کرامتی به فکر فروش cd هاش!

----------

